# Look at the goodies I got today



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the table last week, but the comb and brush just got here today. I am going to try them out right now!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Super


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy - that is great!! I have thought about the table (I use an old kitchen table in the basement) and have always wondered if it would be large enough. Let me know how you make out with it. What does Gryff weigh and measure? and what is the size of the table? I love my comb (same as yours) - it really works great!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff weighs 13 pounds. I don't know exactly how long he is. The table is just big enough for him. If he were any bigger, I don't think it would work. I really like having the noose though. It does help keep him in check.

The brush is good. It's better than the cheap Petsmart one I have, but marginally so. The comb is amazing. I love the way it feels in my hand and it really gets the mats out easily without too much torture.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Run Gryff, run. LOL I'm teasing. Looks like you're all set up! Let us know how the table works please......just don't let Gryff write the review ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ivy, I love the table BUT I really love your pictures in the background - too cute!

Let us know how you make out with the table. Can Gryff stand on the table and then
you can turn it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

First, she picks me up and puts me on this stupid table and puts a strap around my neck. If she thinks that I can't turn my head around and bite at her hand and the brush, she's quite wrong. See, all I have to do is be good for a few minutes then I'll get a treat. As soon as I've had the treat, I will go back to biting the brush. Wait, what's this 10 pound comb thing? I can't bite that, it's made of metal. Hey, ouch, that hurt. Stop pulling at my fur, dammit! Dad fed me peanut butter this morning and it's all stuck in my fur and now she's pulling it out with the little flea comb. The flea comb is the worst. Okay I can tolerate this for another few seconds. Goodie, here comes the treat. Cool, I can go back to biting again. Heh heh heh. Ugh, I hate when she does my feet. So they have knots, can't she just leave them alone. Seriously, they don't bother HER! Oh, the tail. Please make sure I'm totally bald before you take this stupid thing off my head. Phew, she's done. I'm back on the floor now and I am going to curl up in a ball on my bed. Leave me alone.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Ivy, I love the table BUT I really love your pictures in the background - too cute!
> 
> Let us know how you make out with the table. Can Gryff stand on the table and then
> you can turn it.


Marie - it does rotate, but I think it's just easier to rotate the dog. Aren't those pictures cool? I found them at an antique shop. They are vintage mid-sixties.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to get that comb...never thought about getting a table though. Are they really expensive?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute Gryff - just grin and bear it = it wont be too long!! 
I guess I was right then cause my guys are 15 -17 lbs so they would not fit.
Do you know if they have a larger one?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound:
Too cute.....the story and dog!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think there is a larger one. I got it from PetEdge and it was really, really cheap. There were different types available, but none were this inexpensive.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are pictures of Gryff on the table. He looks thrilled, doesn't he?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Ivy
I love the pictures of poor discouraged Gryff. He's really got it hard, eh? ound:
I actually saw that table and almost bought it! Now I think I'll wait because Saydee's 12 pounds now and might end up bigger. Thank you for sharing the pictures, it helps put it in to perspective!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> First, she picks me up and puts me on this stupid table and puts a strap around my neck. If she thinks that I can't turn my head around and bite at her hand and the brush, she's quite wrong. See, all I have to do is be good for a few minutes then I'll get a treat. As soon as I've had the treat, I will go back to biting the brush. Wait, what's this 10 pound comb thing? I can't bite that, it's made of metal. Hey, ouch, that hurt. Stop pulling at my fur, dammit! Dad fed me peanut butter this morning and it's all stuck in my fur and now she's pulling it out with the little flea comb. The flea comb is the worst. Okay I can tolerate this for another few seconds. Goodie, here comes the treat. Cool, I can go back to biting again. Heh heh heh. Ugh, I hate when she does my feet. So they have knots, can't she just leave them alone. Seriously, they don't bother HER! Oh, the tail. Please make sure I'm totally bald before you take this stupid thing off my head. Phew, she's done. I'm back on the floor now and I am going to curl up in a ball on my bed. Leave me alone.


ha ha ha Ivy this sounds like Jasper and Cash...Jasper hates his front paws done and pulls them in and bites the comb...Cash cannot stand his tail done and tries to run away... but he always comes back for treats...Jasper not so much. I think a table would be great too...but that would be way too small for my big boys. So the comb? worth the bucks?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, the comb really seems to be worth the bucks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What kind of comb and where did you get it?

Poor Gryff!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, the brush isn't all that great?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Ivy, from the picture, I figure that would NOT work for me. Can you tell me what # it was in petedge. If there is a larger more expensive one, I might consider it. Remember, I save $90 every 5 weeks with 3 - so - so far the Laube razor, pedicure, CC comb have already paid for themselves. The table with the "noose"(I hate that word) would really help me!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The brush is good, but I just don't see that it is _that_ much better than any other pin brush. The comb is awesome. It's this one here:

http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm #011

Here is the table:

http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equip...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192

Why tie up a full-size table for a small pet? Our Small Pet Grooming Table gives you great control and saves you steps by rotating as you work! Includes an easy-clean, non-slip 18" diameter tabletop, a 3/4" square tube grooming arm that extends from 16 1/4" to 23 1/2", a grooming loop, and rubber feet that keep the table in place. Can be used on any flat surface. New blue color is an attractive complement to any grooming shop.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ladies.....get the comb, it is worth the price !!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree- the comb is the greatest!! 
I guess I need to find a table bigger than 18 inches .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I agree- the comb is the greatest!!
> I guess I need to find a table bigger than 18 inches .


gosh, I guess I would need the table for an Aussie... little Cash from nose to butt is 28 inches lying down!!! 28 Inches and that doesn't count his foot long tail!!! I would love a table though, wrestling with them on the floor is getting old.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If that is table is too small, I love the one I have. I tried to copy the picture here and it wouldn't work, but here is the URL for Petedge's page:
http://tinyurl.com/7sb99g
It is adjustable, for $109.00.

Gryff is lookin' so handsome! Tell him he's such a big, brave boy for us!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ivy, he looks great...*

You did a great job...isn't that brush amazing. He is such a good boy.

Where are the Rob Pattinson posters from the movie? I think Gryff would surely enjoy looking at them while being groomed, don't you!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...love Gryff's little story. 
I have the exact same brush and comb...I need the table!!!! Do you like it?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

So far so good, but I'd have gone bigger if possible. I do like the fact that the table doesn't take up much room and I can keep it on the floor and just put it on the desk when I need it.

Linda - the Twilight and Harry Potter stuff is on the other wall and all over my desk.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The right tools sure do make the job easier  I love that table. I often times put it on my big grooming table. Especially for Isabelle who thinks the goal is to spin and only let mom do one side.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> The right tools sure do make the job easier  I love that table. I often times put it on my big grooming table. Especially for *Isabelle who thinks the goal is to spin and only let mom do one side*.


ound:ound:how does she spin it?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ivy - did you find that the noose helped calm him down at all? It seemed - from "his" story - that he was still biting at the brush. I have the staggered comb and it does work wonderfully - but it totally freaks out Lola. She cowers from it and I haven't really even used it much. I don't know what it is. I am thinking I might need to schedule groomer appts more frequently. It takes two to comb this kid. Costs a lot, but it helps the economy, right?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it has helped a bit. More than the noose, I think the regularly scheduled grooming and having it more of a defined activity is helping.


----------

